# nissan xtrail maintenance



## heidy.lee (Aug 3, 2010)

hi all,

id like to know how often should i change or refill the ff:
1. a/t fluid
2. power steering fluid
3. brake fluid
4. engine coolant (what brand)
5. air cleaner/ filter

also can you help me what brand to choose. tnx


----------



## heidy.lee (Aug 3, 2010)

heidy.lee said:


> hi all,
> 
> id like to know how often should i change or refill the ff:
> 1. a/t fluid
> ...


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

1. a/t fluid -at 50,000kms
2. power steering fluid -around the same time
3. brake fluid every 2-3 years
4. engine coolant (ask Nissan for brand) When you do the trans. fluid
5. air cleaner/ filter -when it's dirty or 20,000kms.

I would recommend getting a professional to change all the fluids. Not a quickie lube and oil place. You really get what you pay for. You should have all these things checked along with your brakes every time you have your oil changed.


----------

